# HX09 oder Hel-X



## Jürgen-V (15. Jan. 2008)

hallo
da ich meine filteranlage komplett umbauen werde, habe ich mal eine frage.
wo liegt der biologische unterschied (ansiedelung bakterien) zwischen HX09 und __ Hel-X.  
geplant ist: nach der vorfilterung, 1 kammer bewegt und danach eine unbewegt, was würdet ihr empfehlen?
hx09 ähnelt dem k1 und ich habe es lange zeit ohne probleme mit sprudelsteinen in bewegung gehalten.
mit hel-x habe ich schon oft gelesen, daß es damit probleme gibt.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hi jürgen

ich habe insgesamt 700liter von dem hel-x und kann nichts nachteiliges erkennen.
verwende HXF12KLL

hier zu bekommen

http://hel-x.eu/osco/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=39&reviews_id=2


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

Hi Jürgen,


ich hab zwar erst seit Ende August 07 das weiße Hel-X im Filter, aber ich kann bislang nix nachteiliges darüber berichten. Im gegenteil,ich hab bislang nur positives darüber zu berichten..... 

Der Unterschied zum schwarzen liegt meines wissens darin, dass man da anhand der Verfärbung besser sehen kann, das sich da Bakkis ansiedeln oder.......... 

Guckst du hier  



................oder lies vllt. besser den ganzen Thread durch..........


PS: Ich hatte auch vereinzelt schwarze Hel-X Körper mit drinne, die sind ein wenig größer.......


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo ihr beiden
danke für eure erfahrungen. 
ich wollte aber eigendlich wissen, wo sich die bakis besser ansiedeln können, im hx09 oder beim hel-x?
wie ist es jetzt bei dir olaf, drehen sich alle hel-x in deiner tonne?
oder immer noch nur die unteren?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

Hi Jürgen,


da hat sich bislang, egal ob Sommer- oder Winterbetrieb, jedenfalls nicht sichtbar was gedreht. Ich denke mal das man bei min. 100-125L Hel-X in meinen Filterkammern nie nicht eine Bewegung des Hel-X bis an die Oberfläche erreichen wird( Wie's in anderen Filtern aussieht,  ). Und da ich kein Sichtfenster in den Filtertöpfen habe, verlasse ich mich darauf, das es wie beschrieben, mit schmutz zusitzend auf die Filtermedienauflage sinkt. Der Dreck dann abfällt und das Hel-X dann wieder aufsteigt.

Übrigens ist der beste Beweis dafür das Kaffebraune   Wasser welches aus dem Filter kommt, wenn ich die Schmutzablässe öffne!


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo olaf
drehst du dann ab und zu das hel-x mit der hand?
es ist wie bei falten in der teichfolie, es enstehen "tote stellen" wo sich schädliche bakies sammeln (habe ich irgendwo gelesen).deshalb habe ich ja mit dieses thema hier erstellt. ich hatte mein kaldenss (300ltr-fass gefüllt mit 200ltr.kaldness )den ganzen sommer mit l-steinen bewegt laufen lassen und ich muß sagen, ich hatte keinerlei probleme. da war nicht ein k1 daß sich nicht gedreht hat.
ich denke daß das mit heli-x nicht so leicht geht, weil sie ja größer sind, oder?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo

das hel-x gibt es auch in 9mm 
so sieht die bewegung in meiner kammer--mit 500liter hel-x 12mm und 9mm-- aus 
das ist bewegung  

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2509833

unten auf dem boden steht zwei schmutzwasserpumpen.
wenn der trommler spühlt--ca. alle 25-30 minuten bewegt sich auch das hel-x.

das weisse hel-x 9mm--200liter--wird durch das einströhmende wasser immer bewegt.

die 12mm hel-x haben eine grössere oberfläche.

ich glaube nicht das es zwischen k1 und hel-x grosse unterschiede gibt.

zudem ist es mit den pumpen gegenüber luftpumpe billiger weil diese nicht ständig laufen und es wird nicht so viel co2 ausgetrieben.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

Hi,


also bei mir strömt das Wasser in den drei ersten Kammern von unten nach oben, in der letzten Kammer von oben nach unten. Und da meine Filterkammern rund sind, denke ich das da keine toten Ecken (Bereiche) entstehen oder 

Ich lasse mich da gerne eise besseren belehren....... 

Nur müsste ich dann in min 2 Kammern eine Pumpe mit reinbauen 

Was meint ihr dazu????


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hi lobo
jetzt raff ich aber überhaubt nix mehr.
wie kann beim spülen deines tf mehr wasser durchlaufen???
ein tf lässt immer die gleiche wassermenge durch, oder???? 
klär mich bitte auf.
gruß jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

Hi Jürgen,

ich denke mal dass die Pumpen in der/den Hel-X Kammer(n) zusammen mit der Spülung anspringen und so diese enorme Strömung entsteht...:smoki


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo
so wird es wohl sein olaf.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hi jürgen

ja so ist es 

die beiden pumpen gehen zusammen mit dem trommler an.sind beide an dem schwimmerschalter für die trommel angeschlossen.

die kammer hat 2000liter wasser inhalt und ist gefüllt mit 500liter hel-x.da könnte ich locker 1000liter hel-x reinpacken.

die pumpen und trommler laufen ca.alle 30minuten für ca.30sekunden.
die schmutzwasserpumpen--29,-euronen im baumarkt-- haben zusammen 600watt und laufen in 24stunden ca.24minuten.das sind ca.300watt am tag=ca.0.075cent am tag für die bewegung des hel-x.

das ist wesentlich billiger als wenn eine luftpumpe  immer läuft.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo
ist echt eine gute alternative  , lass ich mir durch den kopf gehen. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

hallo
ich habe gestern etwas hier im forum gestöbert.
habe ich den taifun-abschäumer bei dir gesehen olaf??
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (21. Jan. 2008)

*AW: HX09 oder  Hel-X*

Hi Jürgen,

Nööööö, hab keinen Taifun Abschäumer...........


----------

